# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أحبك لو كنت قاسي

## نور الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد*



*أحبك لو كنت قاسي* 


*تعلقت روحي فيك يا ناسي*
*بس للأسف طلعت قاسي*

*قلبي حنون ويعاني* 
*من هجر الحبيب الجافي* 

*لو أدور لك قلب يعشقك حافي* 
*ما راح تلقى مثل قلب مالي* 

*يعشق ويخاف ويداري* 
*على الحبيب القاسي* 

*قاسي   وقاسي    وقاسي*

*لكن بقلبي بظل غالي* 


*وسلامتكم* 

*واعذروني على التقصير* 

*تحياتي للجميع* 

*اختكم ام محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

الله عليك ام امحمد 
كلمات حلوه 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوه دوم 
مع تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## نور الهدى

> الله عليك ام امحمد 
> كلمات حلوه 
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> وعساك عالقوه دوم 
> مع تحياتي لك 
> اختك همسات وله



 
*ويعافيك اختي ام ايوت* 

*كل الشكر لك على تشجيعك وردك الجميل* 

*تحياتي لكِ* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## محمد

ما أجملها من كلمات رقيقه..

دخلت الى قلبي بسرعه...

ودون أي إذن منه..

سلمت أناملك أختي العزيزه على الكلمات الرقيقه

----------


## نور الهدى

> ما أجملها من كلمات رقيقه..
> 
> دخلت الى قلبي بسرعه...
> 
> ودون أي إذن منه..
> 
> سلمت أناملك أختي العزيزه على الكلمات الرقيقه



 

تسلم اخي محمد على حضورك وردك


والجميل هو حضورك


ام محمد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قسى وقتي

وتهت بعالمي القاسي

ولاظنيت حبيب الروح

لي ناسي

عطيتك كل مافيني

وصرت أقرب لي من عيني

تجيني اليوم

وتجرح صادق احساسي

أيا قاسي .







هي مشاعر انثى مجروحه

حلقت في سماء الحب طويلا ً

ثم وقعت مجروحة بطلق ناري من يد غالي

دام عطائك يا ام محمد

ولاحرمنا الله من فيض حروفك

----------


## نور الهدى

> قسى وقتي
> 
> وتهت بعالمي القاسي
> 
> ولاظنيت حبيب الروح
> 
> لي ناسي
> 
> عطيتك كل مافيني
> ...



 
كل الشكر لك مشرفتنا شمعة 

منورة بحضورك وردك

وتسلمين على تشجيعك 


تحياتي لكِ 

ام محمد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الله الله الله ويش هالجمال يمه* 

*ويش هالحلوة* 

*ويش هالروعه* 

*يمه كلمات والله والله روعه* 

*من جد أبدعتي* 

*تفضلي* 
*******

*لا تظني كل القلوب قسااه* 
*أغلى هالحبايب مايقسى على حبيبه* 
*شنسوي دام الازم غصب أطلع الاه* 
*هذا هو الحظه وكلاً يختار نصيبه* 

*أمير العاشقين* 

*والدتي العزيزه أشكر لكي هذا الابداع* 

*فعلاً قلماً مميز* 

*دمتي ودام عطائك الرائع والجميل* 

*لكي مني أرق التحيه وأجمل الاشواق* 

*أبــنك* 
*أميــر العاشقيــن*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *الله الله الله ويش هالجمال يمه* 
> 
> *ويش هالحلوة*  
> *ويش هالروعه*  
> *يمه كلمات والله والله روعه*  
> *من جد أبدعتي*  
> *تفضلي* 
> ******* 
> *لا تظني كل القلوب قسااه* 
> ...



 
مشكور امير 

افرحني حضور ابني في مشاركتي 

واسعدني تشجيعك 


وكل الشكر لك على ردك الجميل


تحياتي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## القلب المرح

مهما كنت قاسي راح ابقى لك وافي
قلبي حبك مو بيدي هذا قلبي وانت غلايَ

""
الاخت ام محمد جميل ماخطته لنا اناملك الشاعريه
دام نبض قلبك الطيب
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الهدى

> مهما كنت قاسي راح ابقى لك وافي
> قلبي حبك مو بيدي هذا قلبي وانت غلايَ
> 
> ""
> الاخت ام محمد جميل ماخطته لنا اناملك الشاعريه
> دام نبض قلبك الطيب
> تحياتي لك بالتوفيق



 
وتدوم طيبتكم 

كل الشكر لك القلب المرح على حضورك وردك

وافرحني تواجدك الغالي 

سلامي لك

اختك ام محمد

----------


## ام باسم

جميل ان نرى اهل الحس والابداع
هنا معنااااااااااااا
والاجمل التعابير البسيطة المعبرة بصدق

والاروع ان تتواصل معنا الى الابد

كلمات تعجبني نغمات تاسرني لها مني كل التقدير

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

> جميل ان نرى اهل الحس والابداع
> 
> هنا معنااااااااااااا
> والاجمل التعابير البسيطة المعبرة بصدق 
> والاروع ان تتواصل معنا الى الابد 
> كلمات تعجبني نغمات تاسرني لها مني كل التقدير 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*مشكورة اختي ام بسوووووووووووم على حضورك* 

*واسرني ردك الجميل النابع من اخلاقك الطيبة* 

*سلامي لكِ اختي* 

*قبلاتي الى بسووووم الصغير* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*الله عليك ياأم محمد.*
*والنعم صح لسانك.*
حبيت اضيف شي لكن مو بيدي لاني امام كلمات تفاجأت انها اسكتت قلمي..
انا مسرور جدااا لوجودي في صفحتك........موفقة عزيزتي واطمع منك المزيد فلا تبخلي علينا يا ام محمد..
اخوك يسوووووووور

----------


## Princess

*مهما قسيت*
*والا جفيت*
*قلبي لك مسكن وبيت*
*وعمر العين ما تعلى ع حاجبها*
*ام محمد*
*يا حلوها كلماتش*
*اطربتني*
*رقيقه وعذبه المشاعر*
*واصلي ابداعاتك*
*وننتظر منكي المزيد*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *الله عليك ياأم محمد.*
> 
> *والنعم صح لسانك.*
> حبيت اضيف شي لكن مو بيدي لاني امام كلمات تفاجأت انها اسكتت قلمي..
> انا مسرور جدااا لوجودي في صفحتك........موفقة عزيزتي واطمع منك المزيد فلا تبخلي علينا يا ام محمد..
> 
> اخوك يسوووووووور



 

*مشكور يسور على حضورك وردك*

*وتشجيعك* 


*ومهما كتبت ما يوصل الى تميزكم* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *مهما قسيت*
> 
> *والا جفيت*
> *قلبي لك مسكن وبيت*
> *وعمر العين ما تعلى ع حاجبها*
> *ام محمد*
> *يا حلوها كلماتش*
> *اطربتني*
> *رقيقه وعذبه المشاعر*
> ...



 
*هلا فيك اختي اميرة* 

*ومنورة بطلتك علينا* 

*وببثك روح المرح*

*مشكورة على حضورك وردك الطيب*

*تحياتي وسلامي لك*

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الولاية

رائع ٌ ما كتبت لنا / يا ام محمد 
يعجز التعبير عن تسطير مدى الإعجاب بقلمكِ 
فالكلماتِ مؤثرة بأسلوب جميل و رائع 

بإنتظار دائم لجديدكِ ..

----------


## نور الهدى

الرائع هو حضورك وردك الجميل اختي الم الفراق

تسلمي اخيه 

ودووووووووووم هالطله 

ام محمد

----------


## MOONY

صح لسانك يام محمد وعساك على القوه يسلمو عيني كلماتك حلوه ومعبره تحياتي ونتظر منك الجديد تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

> صح لسانك يام محمد وعساك على القوه يسلمو عيني كلماتك حلوه ومعبره تحياتي ونتظر منك الجديد تحياتي



 
*تسلمين اختي موني* 

*ومشكورة على حضورك وردك الحلو* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------

